# Rejected by a Rescue?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

No, I think that everyone who does rescue also has a real life outside of rescue. Don't give up, call your contacts let them know you are available and really want to help. When I first started helping with rescue it took a couple of months for the core group to realize I was available and ready to pitch in, I just kept checking back until they all knew me. Sometimes I think the board members and coordinators have their heads down plowing through to keep the organization moving and don't always pick up their heads and look around until someone gets their attention. That may seem like a bad thing, but really to some extent it has to be that way so that everything continues to get done.

So don't give up, just keep "raising your hand" to volunteer, it has been worth the effort for me.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I can not imagine that they would have drop you. I would contact them and just ask if they have anymore home visits for you to do in your area. They may have not had any in a while or maybe whoever coordinated the home visits at the rescue is no longer there and your name may have gotten lost in the transfer of power to the next person.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I ran into a similar situation, only with me it was trying to get my foot in the door. I just kept showing up at the rescue events, calling and e-mailing. In other words, I got in their faces enough that they started to notice I was there!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I don't think they have dropped you.

Hooch


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Goldendogx2 said:


> Over two years ago, I used to be involved in a golden rescue. There were some people issues around the same time I was going through a divorce. I preferred to remove myself from the negativity.
> 
> Several months ago I was asked to do some home visits, which I eagerly did, because I was in a place in my life to get back involved somehow. But I haven't heard anything since. Do you suppose I've been fired from my volunteer job?


The same thing happened to me. I got involved with the ECGRR in Destin.
That is where I met Gracie's Mom that is on here with us. She is the one that helped me adopt Mr Wilson. We both were involved with the rescue and the people issues came about. The ECGRR changed board members.
They contacted me told me that I lived to far to help them...(2 hours away)
This just broke my heart...when I believe in something that is good...I give 100%...you all saw this when I did the Parrot Head Transport with "Charlotte"....I did not hear a thing from this board after the transport...not even a thank you...just that I lived to far.
It is sad...this rescue will probably close it's door...they have so many pups on the website and no foster homes....they have ran all the volunteers away...I could vent more....just hope that before the door is closed that some of us volunteers that are still in contact with each other can jump in and bring it back.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Goldendogx2 and MotherHen,
I hope they have not dropped you goldendogx2 and I feel sorry
for the dogs MotherHen, why do people have to have such big egos
and agendas ? 
So many dogs need to be rescued.
Some people will never get it and those are the people who should
NOT be in rescue.
I hope you can both find ways to help.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GoldRocksMom said:


> Goldendogx2 and MotherHen,
> I hope they have not dropped you goldendogx2 and I feel sorry
> for the dogs MotherHen, why do people have to have such big egos
> and agendas ?
> ...


You are so right! It's all about the dogs...and when someone is not focused on the dogs they need to go. Egos and agendas can devastate a group. Sometimes opinions about how to do things become the focus, rather than the actual "doing". It's sad because there are so many dogs that need rescuing. I hope Goldendogx2 and Motherhen, you guys will find groups that will value your help. Motherhen, how far are you from Fairhope?


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Motherhen said:


> I only live about 40 minutes from Fairhope....yes there is a GR rescue there...I have checked them out....they do not have foster homes....they board all their pups in a shelter.
> 
> I believe in the foster home system....these pups need that love and caring before they are placed into a "forever home".
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I would call them just to let them know your still out there and ready to take in when needed.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Ditto on calling and reminding the rescue that you are available.

The rescue group I volunteer for is national, over 600 members. We have a yahoo group. It is a working rescue list and because we have volunteers all over the country, we seldom have difficulty finding someone who can drive to a shelter and pull a dog for us. We have mutliple teams, Intakes, Communication, Crafters/Fundraising, Foster Mentors, Transport, Matchmakers, Post Adoption. While the Yahoo list is a working list, it is also very social and volunteers that want to be active are never lost because they are on that list chatting and offering to help. You have to be accepted to the group, it is not a group for the general public, so you don't get trolls and drama (well...there's always some drama in rescue!).

There are so many times I find calls for help on this list...which is one of the things I love about this list, but I do wonder if a National Rescue Yahoo list, a working list, might provide a method of communication for all these separate rescues so they could work together more effectively.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Phoebe said:


> Ditto on calling and reminding the rescue that you are available.
> 
> The rescue group I volunteer for is national, over 600 members. We have a yahoo group. It is a working rescue list and because we have volunteers all over the country, we seldom have difficulty finding someone who can drive to a shelter and pull a dog for us. We have mutliple teams, Intakes, Communication, Crafters/Fundraising, Foster Mentors, Transport, Matchmakers, Post Adoption. While the Yahoo list is a working list, it is also very social and volunteers that want to be active are never lost because they are on that list chatting and offering to help. You have to be accepted to the group, it is not a group for the general public, so you don't get trolls and drama (well...there's always some drama in rescue!).
> 
> ...


 

Awesome idea, just that some of the rescues don't/won't work with others 

But for the most that do, that would be great


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldendogx2 said:


> Over two years ago, I used to be involved in a golden rescue. There were some people issues around the same time I was going through a divorce. I preferred to remove myself from the negativity.
> 
> Several months ago I was asked to do some home visits, which I eagerly did, because I was in a place in my life to get back involved somehow. But I haven't heard anything since. Do you suppose I've been fired from my volunteer job?


 
Just may be a lull in your area. I'm sure when they need you again, they'll call  

Are you just looking to do home visits, or foster, and pull too?

Some of the rescues that adopt out of state may need a helping hand in home visits in your area


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have another golden rescue that we work with... They take older goldens and have been great about finding them homes and we are better at finding the younger ones a home, so if they get a younger golden or puppy they call us and we take them and if we get older ones in , we call them and they take them.... Or if we are at a shelter to pick a dog up and they have one for the other group we pick it up as well.... Also we do home visits for them and there people will for us


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> We have another golden rescue that we work with... They take older goldens and have been great about finding them homes and we are better at finding the younger ones a home, so if they get a younger golden or puppy they call us and we take them and if we get older ones in , we call them and they take them.... Or if we are at a shelter to pick a dog up and they have one for the other group we pick it up as well.... Also we do home visits for them and there people will for us


 
I think that's how it should be  How awesome of your 2 rescues!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Sometimes those who are heading volunteer organizations do not have the necessary skills to do so but are doing it out of the goodness of their hearts (& because no one else wants the job). Many organizations actually require a qualified, educated CEO to run the many business facets including paperwork, paying the bills, setting up volunteers and generally overseeing the organizational operations. As well, most volunteers DO have a life outside of the operations including a full time job, a family, etc and don't have the necessary time to meet the volunteer obligations but, again, who will do it.

We've all been to annual general meetings where elections are held. We've all seen volunteers "coralled" into taking positions on the spot that they hadn't planned on taking. We' ve also seen totally new executives formed just to oust the former executive as they didn't like an action that had been done. Being a volunteer can be fun, a great way to meet new people and the opportunity to make a difference but it can also be demanding and very politically demanding!

Hang in there and you'll be accepted as a volunteer for the "job" of your choice.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

MotherHen said:


> I only live about 40 minutes from Fairhope....yes there is a GR rescue there...I have checked them out....they do not have foster homes....they board all their pups in a shelter.
> 
> I believe in the foster home system....these pups need that love and caring before they are placed into a "forever home".
> 
> ...


Those are our partners. They definitely use fosters! They need, need, need more!!! We have an excellent kennel we use for all the dogs who we can't get into fosters down there. It's not a shelter. They then come up here into foster care. We much prefer using fosters to a kennel - but there are just a handful of people in that area who are willing to foster. 

Let me know if you are interested in fostering!!  I will be sure you get connected to the right person. Jane would likely point you in our direction as well.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Phoebe said:


> Ditto on calling and reminding the rescue that you are available.
> 
> The rescue group I volunteer for is national, over 600 members. We have a yahoo group. It is a working rescue list and because we have volunteers all over the country, we seldom have difficulty finding someone who can drive to a shelter and pull a dog for us. We have mutliple teams, Intakes, Communication, Crafters/Fundraising, Foster Mentors, Transport, Matchmakers, Post Adoption. While the Yahoo list is a working list, it is also very social and volunteers that want to be active are never lost because they are on that list chatting and offering to help. You have to be accepted to the group, it is not a group for the general public, so you don't get trolls and drama (well...there's always some drama in rescue!).
> 
> ...


We do the same with the Yahoo groups - and it really works! National does have a Yahoo group as well. It's very helpful.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> We have another golden rescue that we work with... They take older goldens and have been great about finding them homes and we are better at finding the younger ones a home, so if they get a younger golden or puppy they call us and we take them and if we get older ones in , we call them and they take them.... Or if we are at a shelter to pick a dog up and they have one for the other group we pick it up as well.... Also we do home visits for them and there people will for us


We work a lot with two groups in our area. It has been wonderful - they are great! There's only one GR rescue in the area that isn't interested in working with anyone. It's really too bad, but just the way it is.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> We do the same with the Yahoo groups - and it really works! National does have a Yahoo group as well. It's very helpful.


Is this a list that GoldendogsX2 could join? That way she would be right in the loop, see what was happening and needed in her area and be able to volunteer without waiting for someone to remember to call and ask her.

Knowing how badly rescues need foster homes, transports, intakes...it doesn't make sense to have any willing volunteers sitting idle. (Not criticizing, just looking for a way to help OP get involved with volunteering). I am aware of every dog that comes into our rescue through the yahoo list, I know what home safety visits are needed through the list, when transport in my area is needed and am able to jump right in and offer without having to wait to be contacted. I'm assuming your list would work that same way?

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Phoebe said:


> Is this a list that GoldendogsX2 could join? That way she would be right in the loop, see what was happening and needed in her area and be able to volunteer without waiting for someone to remember to call and ask her.
> 
> Knowing how badly rescues need foster homes, transports, intakes...it doesn't make sense to have any willing volunteers sitting idle. (Not criticizing, just looking for a way to help OP get involved with volunteering). I am aware of every dog that comes into our rescue through the yahoo list, I know what home safety visits are needed through the list, when transport in my area is needed and am able to jump right in and offer without having to wait to be contacted. I'm assuming your list would work that same way?
> 
> Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


The National group is for rescue presidents only. Our yahoo groups are just for our volunteers. BUT...there is a GR yahoo group open to everyone. I will find the name. I used to visit it - GR101 or something like that.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is why I do it by myself... got sick of being ignored by rescues if I did need help and even ignored by them if I OFFERED help!

Too bad if I didn't have to go it all alone I probably could have bought a house by now LOL... but I am pretty proud of my track record. I have rehomed and fully vetted a Greyhound, three Goldens (if you count Sabrina), a mix (Fiona), and an Italian Greyhound in the past couple months alone.

I can't even recall how many groups I have tried to help and I just got tired of being put on hold and ignored. I have offered everything except money. Fostering, transport, training, boarding, home visits, professional grooming... with for the most part no response. Any time I have had a dire situation that was over my head, rescue has blown me off and I have found a way to handle it alone (like 15 adult Salukis and five puppies). So there ya have my reason for NOT being part of a rescue.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I have offered everything except money. Fostering, transport, training, boarding, home visits, professional grooming...


Wish you lived near me...I'm drooling over that list! We'd be all over you like a cheap suit!! LOL!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL BTW rescue still has not responded to my call for help from two days ago about Sabrina. Good thing I took her, or she might be close to death right now.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> LOL BTW rescue still has not responded to my call for help from two days ago about Sabrina. Good thing I took her, or she might be close to death right now.


I'm really sorry to hear that. Do you want me to see if I can contact anyone for you? Let me know, I would be happy to do whatever I can.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh no! I am fine. I just think they should have at least called me BACK to make sure she was okay and had a placement.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I almost didn't take her- was gonna just let THEM call the owner and handle it. Good thing I didn't do that.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> This is why I do it by myself... got sick of being ignored by rescues if I did need help and even ignored by them if I OFFERED help!
> 
> Too bad if I didn't have to go it all alone I probably could have bought a house by now LOL... but I am pretty proud of my track record. I have rehomed and fully vetted a Greyhound, three Goldens (if you count Sabrina), a mix (Fiona), and an Italian Greyhound in the past couple months alone.
> 
> I can't even recall how many groups I have tried to help and I just got tired of being put on hold and ignored. I have offered everything except money. Fostering, transport, training, boarding, home visits, professional grooming... with for the most part no response. Any time I have had a dire situation that was over my head, rescue has blown me off and I have found a way to handle it alone (like 15 adult Salukis and five puppies). So there ya have my reason for NOT being part of a rescue.


I've been in pretty much the same boat. I've even called the transport coordinator's cell phone when I heard of a need and was ignored. But they sure remembered me when they wanted me to donate some of my woodworking to their raffles. 

With an all-breed rescue, DH and I offered to do a lot of handyman work for their shelter. We just wanted a prioritized list of what needed to be done, and what donated materials were available, so that we could get organized. Despite assurances, no one ever got us that list and we stopped inquiring about it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wonder how many dogs like Sabrina die bc nobody can return a phone call? Not all callers may be as crazy as I am to actually go get the dog  but I am hoping that doesn't happen often.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jenna, im sure there are plenty..and its so sad...We pulled one yesterday that had kennel cough and the shelter didnt want to treat it so, they were going to put him down.... He is a year old......*Sigh*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It is sad. But YOUR rescue went and got him. Over 48 hours later, mine has not even returned my desperate phone call offering to pickup, transport, or even foster this poor dying puppy. 

So I say hell with it. I won't even bother calling if there is ever, sadly, a next time.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> It is sad. But YOUR rescue went and got him. Over 48 hours later, mine has not even returned my desperate phone call offering to pickup, transport, or even foster this poor dying puppy.
> 
> So I say hell with it. I won't even bother calling if there is ever, sadly, a next time.


This could really be a serious issue for GR's in your area. I will understand if you don't want to say which group you tried, but I think bringing some attention to perhaps a lack of resources in your area may bring about some change. I would hate to believe that any rescue would ignore your plea out of callousness. And if there exists a gap in available rescue, the national committee may be able to help address that by getting neighboring groups involved. If you'd like, PM me.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I doubt it was lack of concern, but maybe lack of resources? I am certifiable nut with no life. I would love to screen calls, transport, pick up dogs... I have a huge van, crates, and can house up to three extra dogs for 24 hours (not longer bc of my complex...)


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't quite understand how GR rescue works. If ACC had been on a cairn forum and mentioned that there was a dog in need, Col. Potter Cairn Rescue Network or Cairn Rescue USA would be so well known, both national rescues, any number of posters would have either contacted the rescue's intakes address or posted on their Yahoo sites that there was a cairn in need. ACC would have been contacted, asked to identify the dog to be certain it was a cairn terrier, asked for the surrendering party's name and number. Cairn Rescue would have contacted the surrendering party, requested she fill out a legal owner surrender form on our website and when that was done, either a volunteer from Cairn Rescue, or if none in the area, ACC would have been asked to pick up the dog and take it for boarding while we found a foster home, or asked if the dog could stay with ACC until we found a foster home. We have someone assigned to intakes at all times, and if for any reason we can't reach intakes, a board member would have been contacted for approval. ACC would never have had to worry about money, Cairn Rescue would have called in a charge card number to the vet for ACC. The intakes person ACC worked with might be working with an intakes volunteer in California, but with internet and phones, the job gets done as easily as it would if a volunteer was right in ACC's own State.

I'm sure a major part of the problem is that Golden Retrievers are a much more popular breed, you don't see nearly the amount of cairns as pets that you do goldens, so perhaps a National Rescue list would be overwhelming? Is it possible to break down into regions so there is a large volunteer base? I'm sure it is very difficult for many individual rescues to have enough volunteers to be on top of intakes all day long. Volunteers have jobs, family responsibilities and if you only have a few people in each area it would be extremely hard to have somebody always accessible. I've been with Col. Potter for seven years this coming November, somebody is always accessible because of the way we are set up. 

I do understand the politics of rescue, every now and then a group of volunteers will split and form a new rescue, but you need numbers to have resources and handle fundraising. It's a PITA to form a Charitable Corporation,there's accounting, taxes. Growing pains and problems that come with people that headed individual rescues having to give up some power, but in the long run, to have just a few well known names, with a large number of volunteers would solve problems like ACC had and like a few women here have mentioned about wanting to volunteer but not feeling like they have that opportunity. Its a shame to see so many willing volunteers wanting to help and not being able to. 

I truly do not wish to offend any rescue groups, I realize how hard you all work, but perhaps there is a way to make GRR even better than it already is?

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It was like that with me but with the safe animal shelter. I was willing to do almost anything to work with the animals and went there filled out an appilication, talked to the man running the front office and never heard anything back. But when you go on their website they are begging for people to help them. I called them to find out about the help needed and they told me someone would call back. When I went there, I said I was willing to help them at the time and they said thats ok. I guess they only want the certain people to help. I am not that certain person


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can honestly say this situation would NEVER have happened with Whippet rescue either. The vet only agreed to even do this for Sabrina bc of how GREAT WHIPPET RESCUE was when I took a needy Whippet there a year ago.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Again, Whippets are rare... and almost none in rescue. Fewer Whippets in rescue in the entire country in a YEAR than Goldens in my metro area in a week. But still. This pretty puppy would have died if I had not gone to get her on my own.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

We can only speculate. I am more than willing to do some digging if I know who the group is that didn't respond. Maybe other groups can help if they are aware there's a problem in that area.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

There is no rescue based in my county/area, but the closest one covers us


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am thinking maybe they are just like "scew her" about me because I take dogs like this all the time, but this is the first time I have EVER called them in my life- EVER. So they wouldn't and shouldn't even know who I am. Or they simply lack the resources and help to have taken her.


----------

